# Suche Guide Göttinger Wald



## Piebald (25. April 2018)

Ich suche einen netten Guide für eine Tour durch den Göttinger Wald diesen Samstag oder Sonntag. 

Ich war bisher 3x dort mit Komoot unterwegs, aber das war eher Frust als Lust, obwohl dort sehr viele richtig gute Trail vorhanden sind. 

Ich selbst bin fit und mit mir ist gut Kirschen essen. [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tombrider (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo und willkommen! Am besten findest Du Mitfahrer über Facebook in der Gruppe Mountainbike Community Göttingen. Oder allenfalls noch hier in den großen Threads, z.B. in diesem hier: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wes...oettingen-thread.262437/page-30#post-14918774
Ich fahre fast jedes Wochenende und kenne viele schöne Trails in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Bin allerdings konditionell eher entspannt.
Grüße, tombrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmallLutz (26. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit,

hier noch ein Biker für den Raum Göttingen.
Auch sehr entspannt, da die Kondition relativ flach derzeit ist.
Wer Lust hat einfach mal Pm oder hier schreiben 

grüße
alex


----------



## tombrider (27. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre heute um 14:00 Uhr eine Runde ab Göttingen-Nikolausberg, Bus-Endhaltestelle, Auf der Lieth 30. Strecke nach Absprache. Anfänger und E-Biker willkommen. Rückmeldungen bitte bis 13:30 Uhr.


----------

